# Cooling/Cold vests



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

In the summer we're at the lake pretty much every weekend and we do a lot of fishing, hiking, and quading. Normally it rains whenever we so much as step outside and those kinds of temperatures are when Chrono is most content, but there are those rare days where the sun comes out, it's beautiful, but the heat takes a toll on Chrono and we can't do much with him besides keep him inactive in the shade.

What are the best cooling/cold vests? 

I'm thinking about this: 
TechKewl Phase Change Cooling dog Vest

But I really have never heard of it before and I don't know how effective it is.

EDIT: I just measured Chrono and their extra large is too small. From the base of his neck to his tail is 28", and he has a girth of 39"(no he's not fat).


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

After reading Buggibubs post in the "how hot is too hot" thread it got me thinking about the same thing. Our summers are short, doesn't typically start getting above 70 until the first of July, then just that quick its 90-100. Not much time for the dogs to get use to it. I'm interested, but I haven't researched any yet.


----------



## Brinapayton (May 16, 2013)

Wow I didn't know these existed. I live in Florida where it's 80-95 with a 105 heat index from about may to September. I am really interested in this. Hopefully someone can give some good feed back on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We have this one and it helps.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/270674-hans-chills-out.html


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Everyone I have talked says the vests are great for recovery after excercise (for example relaxing in a car) but they are pretty much a wash for actual use.

As much as I hate, I kick Beau outside every morning at 530am and bring him in for the night at about 10. I telecommute and interact with him a lot during the day but we have only recently had steady weather in the upper 80s so he is in acclimitization mode...as that is the best bet for working him in the heat. We don't work in the heat of the day and I don't walk him on asphalt at night.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am in the midst of acclimatizing my boy to the heat. He is staying in outdoor kennels during the day. It is shaded with a dog house, at lunch I hose him down. He does not do well in the heat, so I need to get him used to it. 

I have seen these used for immediate post work cooling down. If anyone has ever temped their working dog right after working, their temp is SCARY.( Talking 105 scary) But they come down quick. So if possible a cooling vest is good. 

To those who don't regularly temp their dog before during and after work, I suggest you do, so you know their normals and don't panic. My Lab hits 104 when working, but is back to normal in a few minutes. My friends hits 106.5. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeaneneR (Aug 22, 2012)

I generally recommend three cooling vests, I have a service dog so I have to work my dogs in the heat sometimes (not too often because I can't handle it anymore than they can). 

The RPCM cooling vest is best for actively cooling your dogs, I actually have the human version for myself to deal with heat so approve highly of it. 

For just basic keeping my dog cool when we aren't active or when we're just going to be sitting out in the sun I recommend either the K9 Kool Coat from saratoga horseworks, or a Silver mesh vest which I like for the refletivity but am not a fan at all of the lengths.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree with GSDSAR on the temperature taking. I need to start working on that with Beau. This is his first summer as an operational dog. (her certified in October)--This past week has, technically, not been a lot hotter than some earlier weeks but the humidity is terrible.

That and becoming a real expert at reading the tongue and panting as well as forced breaks (we break about every 20 minutes of scent work even if the dog does not want to) ......Actually he is pretty sensible about stopping to cool, assessing dangerous areas, etc. Grim was Kamikaze but I think working Beau on some agility early one helped him with being more aware of his body.

EDIT-I do work with these very same phase change materials for work. The vegetable oil based ones and we put them in boxes with biologic specimens. Had to really verify non-toxic nature as the original phase change materials which were mineral salts were toxic. If a dog ate one of these, he would probably get a righteous case of the runs.

EDIT-to me "Hans Chills Out" that picture is of a hot dog, but not overheated....I think the tongue normally spreads a bit when panting.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Are there cooling vests or other items anyone could recommend that don't rely on evaporation? We get very high humidity in St Louis (80% in the summer is normal) and evaporation stops working well then.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

The RPCM glacier tek pack is the way to go. The vegetable-oil based glycerin packs are rated at 59 degrees at 100 degree temps for up to 2 hours. The packs rest on the dog's underbelly which is the fastest way to cool a dog down. I'll take some pics when I get home tonight of Buggi's vest, components, and with him wearing it. 

Double bonus, it has harness clips so if you harness-walk, you can use the glacier tek pack as the standalone rather than loading your dog with extra crap. 

It's the same one that the military uses on their dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Angierose, the packs they are discussing are not evaporative but rely on phase change materials-

Buggibub, are you sure the military actually uses them on their dogs? 

I know a couple of handlers who have worked as military dog handlers, one of whom was part of a study for the military to determine if they would be useful (their assesment was only for post work cooling), and my breeder worked a cadaver dog for a year in Afghanistan, and they were not using them for work - They sometimes did, however, inject sub-q fluids in the dogs pre work.

You mainly see pictures of them on sites selling cooling vests if you do a bing image search for "military working dogs" - You do see dogs with body armour though.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

They use them down in San Antonio at the training facilities and up in Killer from what I've been told by our trainers and a friend in the Army who recommended the vest (he also has one for his dog). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Killeen* not Killer. Stupid iPhone 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

cool, literally.....


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I really want the human one. When I'm in West Texas, air temps can be 115-120, but on the ground or pavement it's more around 125-130. 

Plus, we have to work in humid places like the coast in Louisiana, so 90 feels like 110. The dry heat isn't bad, but that humidity is just oppressive!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Buggi's:





























He starts out awkward in it, but the. He realizes that it is awesome!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are a few photos of Bianca with the RPCM "ChillyDog" vest in use.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Same one we have only ours is camo. The thing is amazing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I know this is an old topic but if any off the original posters that were using these are still around, are you still using the vests?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't use mine too often anymore. It has a use, but, I found trying to keep the dogs as acclimated as possible to outside temperatures is the most effective.


----------

